# Verschrauben: Push / Pull in NZXT H510 Elite Gehäusefront



## leoschinn (23. Juni 2020)

Hi! 

Ich habe ein NZXT H510 Elite mit zwei 140ern vorn und einem 140er oben im Deckel, einem 120er hinten. 

Ich würde mir gern die Kraken X63 holen, die ja einen 280er Rad hat. Diese würde ich gern in der Front mit einer Push/Pull Konfig verschrauben. Das heißt, die beiden Case-Stock 140er RGBs saugen / pushen vorn am Rad rein, hinter den Rad würde ich die bei der AiO mitgelieferten 140er auch reinsaugend, also Pull, verschrauben. 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie kriege ich den Rad und die 4 Lüfter an diesen "Lüfter"-Cage vorn im Gehäuse. Bei der AiO werden ja meines Wissens nach 8 Schrauben mitgeliefert, die ich durch die Lüfter (? bei denen sitzt dann der Schraubkopf, oder?), durch den Cage in den Rad schraube. Die stehen ja dann beim Rad nicht raus, sodass ich die innenliegenden Fans nicht noch mit ranschrauben kann. Ich hatte überlegt, die beiden Lüfter vorn jeweils nur mit 2 schrauben von vorn durchzuschrauben und die hinteren auch jeweils mit zwei Schrauben aber von hinten in den Rad, sodass jeweils 4 von vorn und 4 von hinten in den Rad gehen. 

Ist das eine gute Idee? Gibt es vielleicht Schrauben, die ich von vorn durch alles durchjagen kann? 
Oder gibt es eine ganz andere, bessere Lösung bei der ich nicht den Radiator dermaßen penetrieren muss? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Shinna (23. Juni 2020)

Warum willst Du da ein Sandwich bauen? Ich erkenne den Sinn dabei nicht.


----------



## leoschinn (23. Juni 2020)

Hat mehrere Gründe. Die Stock RGBs haben anscheinend nicht den besten Ruf, was Statischen Druck angeht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Raum zum Intake vorn bei dem Gehäuse nicht besonders hoch ist. Ich würde aber gern die RGBs vorn drin lassen, da es schön aussieht. Daher würd ich gern die AiO's dahinter machen, um die Kühlleistung zu optimieren. Tests verschiedener Leute haben gezeigt, dass diese (zusätzliche) Push/Pull Konfig  um 8-10 °C bessere Temps bringt, was beim OC schon echt gut wäre. Was mir aber auffällt, insgesamt ist das ganze aber dann recht dick, sodass ich diese weiße Kabelblende abnehmen müsste, die ja auch recht ästhetisch aussieht und den Minimalismus Fan in mir begeistert.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2020)

Das NZXT H510 Elite hat  einen absolut beschissenen Airflow, wenn du die Kühlung verbessern willst, nimm vorne das Glas weg oder tausch das Gehäuse.


----------



## leoschinn (23. Juni 2020)

Und das weißt du weil du es selbst hast oder weil du es irgendwo gelesen hast ? Ich hab da unter Last mit nem Luftkühler 60 grad ohne oc, denke das ist okay  So kacke kann der Airflow ja nicht sein. 

Und Glas wegnehmen ist gerade leider nicht, da mein Vorbesitzer den einen Schraubenkopf dermaßen misshandelt hat, dass dort kein Schraubenzieher mehr Grip hat. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich echt keinen Bock auf den ganzen Staub habe und das Gehäuse mit den beiden Glas Panelen wirklich schon aussieht. Und es gibt glaube ich genug Leute, die dieses Gehäuse haben + zahlreiche Builds auf Youtube und Reddit, da beschwert sich niemand. Also einfach mal ein neues Gehäuse muss ja wohl nicht sein, vor allem bei dem Preis


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2020)

NZXT H510 Elite Case Review: Making Things Worse | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
Die ganze Frischluft muss sich vorne durch die beiden schmalen Filter kämpfen.
Diese ganzen NZXT-Gehäuse werden primär nur wegen der Optik gekauft, aber wenn die Influencer eins haben wirds schon gut sein.


----------

